# Pulling/transporting dogs with fleas



## reeldoc

How do you folks transport a dog from a pound with fleas?


----------



## ToFree24

Can this dog go to a groomer or vet's first by a volunteer from the shelter?


----------



## reeldoc

This was just a general question in case I have to do it some time. None of my dogs have ever had fleas but I haven't gotten one out of a pound in a long time. I had a bad experience with transporting a deer I harvested that was infested. 

I was mainly interested in the initial trip from the pound to a vet.


----------



## raysmom

I've been transporting for about 4 years now and have driven probably a few hundred dogs altogether from shelters in various parts of the country, and I don't think I've had one with fleas! I've seen a few ticks, but so far, no flea trouble. Many of the transports have been for dogs going from rescue to their forever home, rather than directly from shelters, so that may explain part of it. But even with the dogs who have come directly from a shelter, I still haven't seen flea problems. Maybe shelters treat for fleas to some degree? 

I do know that some transporters carry flea and tick mist/powder, but I've never done that.


----------



## ellen366

i always keep flea/tick spray in my car; when i do a transport once i get them outside i spray the dog down and then we walk for a while til the spray is dry and has had a chance to start working; then i load them in the car; i've transported dogs loaded w/fleas as well as ticks and so far, this has worked well and i've had no problems


----------



## melonyjhsn

Another option is Capstar for pulling dogs from the shelter.
http://www.jefferspet.com/ssc/product.asp?CID=0&mscssid=LMF2Q4M2LXE58K1HNRMLKS6R3QSP41VF

It’s pretty cheap and takes about 30 minutes to kick in and kill the fleas currently on the dog. I give it before we get on the road and it lowers the odds that I’m going to have live fleas in my car or on my person when we get to where we are going. If they were coming here then I always put a spot on treatment when we got home. Some where else? I’d let them know the dog had fleas and needs one asap.









On volunteer transports for dogs already out of the shelter and going to another rescue group… They should already have their flea problem taken care of before transport. If not then I would say something after the transport about it. If it happened again I would likely not volunteer for them again. Flea control is just a given in the warmer parts of the country where it is a year around problem.


----------



## towtrip

> Originally Posted By: raysmomI've been transporting for about 4 years now and have driven probably a few hundred dogs altogether from shelters in various parts of the country, and I don't think I've had one with fleas! I've seen a few ticks, but so far, no flea trouble. Many of the transports have been for dogs going from rescue to their forever home, rather than directly from shelters, so that may explain part of it. But even with the dogs who have come directly from a shelter, I still haven't seen flea problems. Maybe shelters treat for fleas to some degree?
> 
> I do know that some transporters carry flea and tick mist/powder, but I've never done that.


With this number of dogs coming straight from shelters, you've had fleas, but just not seen them. Usually, transporters don't necessarily check because the transport is so tightly scheduled, but I guarantee you've had dogs with fleas in your car.

You should never see fleas on a dog going from rescue to its forever home, though.

For me, it depends on how long the dog is going to be with me, where he's going, if they're driving the dog crazy, etc. Before I treat any dog, though, I call the transport coordinator to make certain it's okay. Even then, I try to use only the lowest dose I need to under the circumstances. The risk in treating the dog is that he may end up overdosed on flea killer ... if the first transporter popped him with Capstar, the second (an hour later) sprayed him with topical and the third (an hour later) sprayed him again and the foster home gave him Frontline, the dog could end up with neurological effects from being overdosed.


----------



## spiritsmom

I use capstar too when they come from the shelter to my house. Followed by a good spritzing of neem oil and then later a bath. On transports I have been lucky to not have gotten my car infested with fleas even though I've driven some dogs with fleas. Let me knock on wood now please.


----------



## Maedchen

If I transport a flea infested dog and don't have a chance to treat it first, I sprinkle diatomaceous earth all around in the car (after the transport) and vacuum it up the next day. This has worked great so far and isn't toxic.


----------



## juliatat

I know most of you don't know me but I can't help but poke in on any conversation about fleas. 

I use only Frontline Spray and keep it with me all the time. When I take a dog out of Rowan pound, it gets sprayed. I love this product because it is one bottle for dogs, cats, kittens, puppies. We have safely used this on 3 week old puppies and kittens at my vets. General dose is one spray per pound. Fleas and ticks begin to die immediately. It also treats lice. We find a lot of lice in Rowan. 

For years I knew it would prevent sarcoptic mange since I use this on my own dogs. My dogs have been exposed and have never gotten it. Recently Frontline Spray was relabeled. It states on the bottle aids in control of sarcoptic mange infestation in dogs. 
The spray is stored in the hair folicle instead of being stored in the oil glands of the animal. It seems safer to me that way since it is not deep in the tissues. The new label also says that Frontline Spray may control fleas for up to 90 days. 

It really is an excellent product and is so much more economical in a multi animal household. I buy the large bottle for around $50 and it lasts me for months. I have 6 dogs and 8 cats...and absolutely no fleas. I only treat the dogs every other month and the cats every 3 months since they are strictly indoors.


----------



## Lin

I recommend capstar as well. If there's any doubt of fleas I use it and keep the dog outside for 30 minutes before bringing them inside. Most of the fosters I get in (or assist in transport) are owner surrender and rarely have fleas. But when dogs are coming in as strays, neglected, or shelter pulls I use capstar.


----------

